# The difference Between Fog and Love?



## FBcoach (May 20, 2011)

Whats the difference? 

If it feels like love and you love another person, isn't that love? 

If your in the fog your not really in love?

Can someone explain this, please?


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Brain chemcials are the same. One is a fantasy though.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Here,

Limerence - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

FBcoach said:


> Whats the difference?
> 
> If it feels like love and you love another person, isn't that love?
> 
> ...


This is my view on it. In the beginning it's all about animal attraction - lust for lack of a better word. But over time the animal attraction grows into something special - love. In an affair, the AP's will almost never get past the animal attraction stage simply because their relationship can never mature due to constraints. The AP's are both in committed relationships, and no matter how much they may want to pull away - they simply cannot because their spouses are always there with them. If the AP's happened to meet as single people, then their relationship would not be constrained by other commitments to partners and can thus truly grow into a deeper connection - love. 

I think it is analogous to a person who has a rewarding job that takes a lot of commitment. However, the person is working on starting their own business and is thus in "2 relationships" when it comes to work - their current job and the new business venture. At best, the new business venture can develop to a certain level, but will not progress any further unless the person fully commits to the new venture and quits the job. This analogy is not perfect because in real life people are much more fickle when it comes to "loving" a job. People don't generally fall out of love that easily for a spouse as they would for a job. However, I believe the analogy does explain effectively why an affair can only progress so far until it buts up against a constraint that prevents it from developing any further. 

I don't believe in love at first sight, but I definitely believe in lust at first sight. But love will never develop unless you can share your true self with another and that other feels a deeper connection to you even with your warts exposed. That, to me, is love.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Love is when you love someone.

Fog is what happens when your brain pretends you do not love the person you love, that you never really loved the person you love and that, instead, you really love someone else.


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

See my link in the sig.


----------



## Calibre12 (Nov 27, 2012)

Love is a choice you make out of purity and freedom.
The fog is a choice you make out of impurity and as an escape from the reality of your perceived insolvable problems. The foundation of it is built on deceit and betrayal, so unlike love, the fog deceives you and you fall victim to your own devices you felt entitled to bestow upon your unsuspecting spouse. The fog is digging a hole for your spouse that you yourself fall into.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Entropy3000 said:


> Brain chemcials are the same. One is a fantasy though.


Actually they're both a fantasy, one is a fantasy you shouldn't be having.

I don't know anyone who ever stood at an altar that wasn't at least slightly deluded.


----------

